# Ice Trice 'S' for sale.



## BlackPanther (1 Dec 2012)

I'm selling my Trice as I now have a Catrike 700R, and as I commute to work on smooth (ish) roads, I don't really use the Trice any more and I could use the garage space.

It has quite a few extras/upgrades.

X9 components, 9 speed cassette, excellent Rotor Q-ring triple chainrings (for happy knees) 30/40/53.

Shimano Flat/SPD pedals will be left on.

Front mudguards.
Rear fairing. This was originally on my Optima Baron, but suits the Trice far better. It's not in fantastic condition, with a fair few scratches and a scrape on the side, but is great for aerodynamics, and has reasonable storeage too.
Also included will be the original Ice heavy duty rear rack. (Seen in the bottom picture, taken when I'd just bought the Trice.)

Hardshell seat with side bolsters cushions to hold you when cornering fast.

Front brakes are the ever reliable Sturmey Archer drums. Rear BB7 disc brake, either for parking (makes it a doddle to get on and off) or can be used as a drag brake on long downhills.

2 Mirricle mirrors.
Rear suspension is fitted with the green elastomer, with a spare red one to be included.
Cateye Velo 8 computer.

Tyres up front are the trike specific 'Tryker' tyres, and give a much more comfortable ride than the Duranos it came with, and seem to roll just as well. I also have 5! spare Durano (1.1 inch) tyres, 2 of which are brand new, the other 3 are in good condition.

Less than 100 miles ago, I fitted a new Sram 991 chain. The casstette/sprokets are in good condition, and every thing works as it should.

So there you have it. The Trice has been a great machine in the 6 months I've owned it. Very comfortable, and ideal for my weekly commute of over 100 miles, and I'll be sad to see it go. I'm looking for around £1,200, but open to offers as Xmas is looming! I live in Doncaster, and I'm around most weekends/evenings for viewing/test ride.


Cheers, Carl.

Loads more pics here.

http://s290.photobucket.com/albums/ll258/carlpanther/Ice Trice S/

Additional. I'm looking to buy a hybrid/mountain bike for severe Winter conditions, so may consider such a bike in p/x.


----------



## plantfit (2 Dec 2012)

I saw this machine last week and it's as good if not better than described in the op, got to be a bargain at that price

Roger.

Carl is a nice chap to do business with as well


----------



## BlackPanther (2 Dec 2012)

Cheers Roger. Got the seat fitted yet?


----------



## plantfit (2 Dec 2012)

Got a full fitting kit, just need to get into the bike shed when work commitments allow, hopefully I should get a few days off before Christmas so fingers crossed

Roger


----------



## Scoosh (3 Dec 2012)

Purely speculative questions, with, sadly , no serious intent but much interest. 

how old is the trike ?
does the frame have a 'size' - or how big are you ? 
does the frame fold for storage/transport ?
how many/ what are the ratios on the cassette ?
how can I persuade Mrs Scoosh that this would be a good addition to the stable ? 
Thanks.


----------



## neil earley (3 Dec 2012)

Can help you with 1 of the questions regarding Mrs Scoosh, tell her you luv her to bits and this is the last recumbent you will ever buy!! hmm may work or the simple alternative ,,,, Hide it in the shed she will never know lol!!


----------



## Scoosh (3 Dec 2012)

I've been trying  - unsuccessfully thus far  - to persuade/ convince her that a trike would be ideal for her (and saying similar to daughter Scoosh) - but neither is taking the bait yet ... 

Now, if this trike could fit -

a 6ft 3 Scoosh
a 5ft 6 Mrs Scoosh 
a 5ft 10 daughter Scoosh 
a 6ft 2 son Scoosh 
... I might have some leverage ! 
One can but hope ...


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Dec 2012)

neil earley said:


> Can help you with 1 of the questions regarding Mrs Scoosh, tell her you luv her to bits and this is the last recumbent you will ever buy!! hmm may work or the simple alternative ,,,, Hide it in the shed she will never know lol!!


 
Yes, that's exactly what I told the Missus when I bought the Trice....erm, now I have a Catrike 700 as well, oops!


----------



## Scoosh (4 Dec 2012)

BP - any answers to the questions in post #5 ? (not just for me and my family  - but for anyone else who might be tempted considering purchasing your trike )


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Dec 2012)

Scoosh said:


> Purely speculative questions, with, sadly , no serious intent but much interest.
> 
> how old is the trike ?
> does the frame have a 'size' - or how big are you ?
> ...


 
They made the Trcie 'S' in 2006-2007, the former owner said it was a 2007 model. Each Trice is numbered, so I suppose you could check the age of any model with a phone call to ICE?

I don't think Trice's have a frame size, at least I've never seen any such thing mentioned in the many (many many many) reviews I read whilst researching them. The boom adjusts in/out, and I reckon the Trice would suit anyine 5f oot 6 to 6 foot 6.

The Trice doesn't fold like the later Sprint etc folds. But the rear frame/wheel pivots (that's the suspension) and also folds underneath for transport. The seat/mudguards are all quick release, and if you also removed the front wheels it would fit into a Fiesta sized boot. I have a Zafira which swallows it whole, so I've never actually done this.

Gearing on mine is 11-32 9 speed cassette and Rotor Q-ring triple chainrings 30/40/53, which is just about perfect for my flat commute, but on downhills, 40 mph is the absolute max my legs can manage before they become blurred!

As for Mrs Scoosh, I went with the old "I save about 3 grand a year by cycling to work, so if I spend 2 grand a year on bikes, we're still in the black". One thing's for sure, once you've ridden a trike, you won't want to ride anything else. the only time I'll commute on 2 wheels is if there's deep deep snow.

Here's a decent review http://larryvarney.org/reviews/ices2006/tricesreview.html


----------



## Scoosh (4 Dec 2012)

Thanks - you've just made life harder for me ... 

Sadly, I don't commute, so can't use the saving money excuse reason logic


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Dec 2012)

Scoosh said:


> I've been trying  - unsuccessfully thus far  - to persuade/ convince her that a trike would be ideal for her (and saying similar to daughter Scoosh) - but neither is taking the bait yet ...
> 
> Now, if this trike could fit -
> 
> ...


 
I do have a chain adjuster which puts tension on the chain so you can move the boom in/out without having to adjust the chain length. Now I never fitted it to the Trice, so I'm not 100% positive that all the parts are there, but I think it's complete. I'll check it at the weekend and update. That said, you can move the boom a couple of inches either way without adjusting the chain length.

Here's a video that may help convince. If you watch the end bit you will see that you can also carry a small child on your stomach whilst riding!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dc3IiXf93E


----------



## BlackPanther (4 Dec 2012)

BTW Scoosh, even if you're not looking to purchase a Trike in the near future, you're more than welcome to have a go on the Trice or Catrike. That goes for anyone. Always happy to spread the word!

Oooh, just noticed where you live......a bit far unless you're 'passing'!


----------



## riggsbie (6 Dec 2012)

Just do it Scoosh, you know it makes sense......

I love my 2011 Vortex FS.......fast & comfy !


----------



## BlackPanther (9 Dec 2012)

The Trice is now sold. Thanks for all the interest, Carl.


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Dec 2012)

Can I ask a few questions about the rear fairing?

What is it, and how much luggage capacity does it have? What adjustments did you have to make to get it to fit, and do you think it would be adaptable to a Trice Q with mesh seat?


----------



## BlackPanther (9 Dec 2012)

Trikeman said:


> Can I ask a few questions about the rear fairing?
> 
> What is it, and how much luggage capacity does it have? What adjustments did you have to make to get it to fit, and do you think it would be adaptable to a Trice Q with mesh seat?


 
Hi. The trike is now sold (with fairing). If you're thinking of getting something similar, be warned that they're designed to be fitted to hardshell seats. You can get a fairing like the Goblin which fits Catrike mesh seats (not sure if it fits other makes, as the Catrikes seat is actually part of the frame) I'd love one on my Catrike, but there don't seem to be any u.k. suppliers? http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?hl=en&safe=off&sa=X&tbo=d&biw=1138&bih=488&tbm=isch&tbnid=F9oJyc4s9iInHM:&imgrefurl=http://www.bentrideronline.com/?tag=catrike&paged=2&docid=h-kGa8U1y5SOIM&imgurl=http://www.bentrideronline.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/goblincricket11in.jpg&w=792&h=341&ei=npTEUKaPJNSL4gTKuoCACg&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=4&vpy=4&dur=2971&hovh=147&hovw=342&tx=91&ty=169&sig=110305267118603757506&page=6&tbnh=120&tbnw=254&start=76&ndsp=17&ved=1t:429,r:82,s:0,i:335 If you tried to fit my trikes kind of fairing to a mesh seat, you would have to build some kind of frame to fit.......and it wouldn't look very good imho. Adjustment wise, the fairing is contoured exactly the same as a hardshell seat, so it's just a case of drilling 4 holes through the fairing/seat and attaching with bolts. Luggage capacity? The fairing has a large mound inside (where the rear wheel fits) so you have a small amount of space either side of the wheel, and a bit more on top of the mound. I just used it for waterproofs (it's not designed for anything heavy) and a tool kit. Probably holds about the same as 1 largish pannier.

I'm not sure of the make of mine. It came on an Optima Baron, but suited the trike a lot better. I think it may have been a 'novosport'?


----------



## CopperBrompton (9 Dec 2012)

Wow, the Goblin fairing is absolutely beautiful!







Does appear to be Catrike-specific, sadly -- though perhaps I should be grateful as I suspect it's not cheap!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Dec 2012)

BlackPanther said:


> The Trice is now sold. Thanks for all the interest, Carl.


----------



## Scoosh (9 Dec 2012)

Glad you got it sold, Carl and not at all surprised it went quickly !


----------

